# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Phần mềm cho máy laser mini

## Takami Kudo

Chào mọi người, mình có 1 máy laser mini như hình mà tìm k thấy phần mềm, bác nào có dùng qua thì share cho e phần mềm với.
Cảm ơn mọi người đã đọc tin.

----------


## kametoco

máy nhìn kute quá, chụp hình tủ điện post lên thì các pro mới đoán được phần mềm a

----------


## Takami Kudo

> máy nhìn kute quá, chụp hình tủ điện post lên thì các pro mới đoán được phần mềm a


Nó nằm hết trong máy luôn bác ah, nó dùng cổng USB mini

----------


## Vuongcnc

> Chào mọi người, mình có 1 máy laser mini như hình mà tìm k thấy phần mềm, bác nào có dùng qua thì share cho e phần mềm với.
> Cảm ơn mọi người đã đọc tin.


anh xem thử cái này nè
http://www.mediafire.com/download/h1...z/MyLarser.zip

----------


## manhtaicdt

anh vuongcnc oi

phan mem nay em cai nhung no doi driver bac chi giup em voi a

----------


## Vuongcnc

> anh vuongcnc oi
> 
> phan mem nay em cai nhung no doi driver bac chi giup em voi a


driver thì boar đòi chứ, bác coi boar gì rồi tìm driver cho boả thôi

----------


## thaibinhcnc

các bạn đào mộ ghê quá ,góp ý vui thôi cái này dùng Arduino

----------


## thewind258

Máy xài board gì mới tìm đc phần mềm bác ạ

----------

